# [SOLVED] artic silver 5 - instrukcja dla intela dual core

## Poe

czy ktoś ma może na dysku, lub jest w stanie ściągnąć ze strony arcticsilver.com pdfa-instrukcję jak odpowiednio nałożyć pastę na procesor intela dual core? bo mi wyświetla się pusta strona, a poprzez 'save as' chce zapisac pustą stronę html.

dziękuję bardzo i pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Potrzebujesz troche alkoholu izopropylowaego, spirytusu lub ew. BEZacetonowy zmywacz do paznokci, czyscisz dokladnie tym IHS procesora i stope radiatora, dajsze temu odparowac (pare sekund), nakladasz pol ziarenka lub cale ziarno ryzu na procesor (chodzi o wielkosc) i rozsmarowywujesz np. dowodem osobistym paste na IHS procesora, jak szpachelka, idealnie byc nie musi, pokryj praktycznie calego IHS ale tez bez przegiec (nie po same brzegi) by jak polozysz na to radiator nie wyplynela pasta na boki (AC5 przewodzi prad!), odrobine pasty na stope radiatora i rozprowadzasz podobnie, zakladasz na to radiator i heja. Jezeli to laptop to najpewniej nie ma IHS wiec naprawde malo pasty na rdzen dajesz. Pamietaj ze to pasta termoprzewodzaca a nie izolujaca wiec ilosc ma znaczenie (nie za duzo). AC5 idealnie sie naklada cieple, mozesz troche podgrzac strzykawke np. powietrzem,  proca i radiator suszarka (technika dowolna), pamietaj by potem oczyscic proca i radiator z pylu ktory tak czy inaczej wyleci z suszarki i osiadzie na nich.

Na necie masz bardzo wiele filmow/opisow jak posadzic paste na proca - nie sugeruj sie tym co mowi producent.

PDFy pobralem, daj maila na PM to Ci je podesle.

----------

## Poe

o, dzięki wielkie za dokładną instrukcję. w teorii, to wiedzialem jak zakładać pastę, raz to robiłem w starym PC, myslalem ze w instrukcji dają jakies naprawdę 'super-ekstra-dokładne-i-fajne' wskazówki. ale zaskoczyłeś mnie szczerze powiedziawszy, ze procesor w lapku może byc bez IHSa. przecież IHS zabezpiecza rdzeń/rdzenie, a nie wplywa bardzo oslabiająco na odprowadzanie ciepła...

mail poszedł na pm, dzięki.

----------

## Belliash

a jak masz dobre oko i nabierzesz to nie potrzeba rozsmarowywac... tylko nie wolno dac za malo (by pokrylo calosc) i zby duzo (by nie wyplynelo)... Kladziesz takiego smarka na srodku i montujesz cooler... pod dociskiem pasta sama wypelnia cala przestrzen... po zdjeciu coolera nie widac roznicy - no moze jakis zawodowy rzeczoznawca by poznal czy bylo rozsmarowane czy nie  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Technik jest wiele, ja jednak wole polozyc na wiekszosc procesora/rdzenia i dopiero wtedy pozwolic radiatorowi to rozprowadzic, nie raz mialem tak ze dawalem krople na srodek i radiator na to, potem zdejmuje go i widze ze AC5 pokrywa ledwo srodek procesora. AC5 wydaje mi sie ze jest za gesta do takich cudow, Ceramique to juz inna sprawa.

----------

## Belliash

dobra jest... moze widocznie dales zbyt malo pasty? Jak juz powiedziales technik jest wiele i kazda jest dobra na swoj sposob...

----------

## Poe

ja sie pierwotnie zastanawiałem właśnie nad techniką glutowo-dociskową, ale pewnie wyjdzie w praniu zupełnei cos innego, zobacze jutro, jak w końcu znajde dłuższą chwilę, by rozkręcić lapka i zrobić to w koncu. o ile średnio spadła wam temperatura przy użyciu srebrnej pasty?

----------

## SlashBeast

10-15'C (jak nie lepiej) w stresie po wygrzaniu pasty (dobre pare godzin grzania procesora.)

----------

## Poe

no ja w tej chwili, podczas stresu mam jakieś 65-68st (co ciekawe drugi rdzeń zawsze jest o 2st cieplejszy od pierwszego), co powoduje raz grzanie (chociaż nie wyobrażam sobie co by było, gdybym nie miał baterii 12 cell, która jest większa, przez co tworzy 'stopę' i cyrkulacja powietrza jest lepsza, bo ma jakieś 5cm luzu od podłoża. 

tak, czytalem ze pełną wydajność ac5 uzyskuje po dobrych kilkudziesięciu godzinach.

----------

## SlashBeast

68'C w stresie bez odwoltowania? Bardzo zacny wynik!

----------

## Belliash

10-15*C? To chyba zalezy jeszcze od tego jaki cooler masz na gorze i jaki procesor...

Dla przykladu Athlon64 3000+ Venice S939 podkrecony do 2528MHz poprzez FSB z AC Freezer 64 ma w stresie max  41*C po zalozeniu pasty AC5 temperatura spadla jeszcze o 4-5*C tak ze w stresie mialem max 36*C Ale pomiary robilem na przelomie zimy i wiosny, a teraz lato wiec pewnie bedzie troche wiecej... Chociaz z drugiej strony zmieniłem obudowe z takiej starej AT przerobionej na ATX  :Razz:  na CoolerMaster 690 ktora jest o wiele wieksza i bardziej przewiewna... Az chyba sprawdze z ciekawosci jakie ma temperaturki  :Wink: 

Po zalozeniu pasty temp spadla mi o ok 1-2*C, po przekompilowaniu calego Gentoo spadala jeszcze o kolejne 2-3*C.

P.S. Nalezy wziasc ew przeklamania BIOSu... Ale cooler na dole byl ledwo cieply... Wiec zakladajac ze temp mojego ciala to 36,6 - dalbym mu jakies 40-45*C

----------

## SlashBeast

Stockowy cooler z laptopow HP Compaq, kawal miedzi po prostu. 'Oryginalna' pasta byla podobna do pianki do golenia, jak podnioslem radiator to ta pasta 'urosla'.

----------

## Belliash

Tez chyba musze laptopa rozkrecic:

Temp podczas emergowania softu...

```
LAPEK / # sensors

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +89°C  (high =  +100°C)

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +88°C  (high =  +100°C)
```

A tak mi sie nie chce ;/

edit: O LOL........ jak tak daje strzalke w gore i enter to ta temp dochodzi do 92* C  :Neutral: 

edit2: Juz jest 94* C ;/

edit3: ROTFL - nie bede tego komentowal -> zobaczcie sami! ;]

----------

## Poe

e tam, po co rozkręcać, pomysl, ze będziesz mógł sobie codziennie rano na lapku jajecznicę zrobić  :Wink: 

ja zawiesiłem się na rozkręcaniu lapka. na drugim komputerze otworzyłem sobie manuala z hp - http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01295877.pdf

utkwiłem na ściąganiu top covera. wszystkie śrubki wykręcone, sprawdzałem chyba z 10 razy, wszystkie 'haczyki-blokady' wyskakują, ale ciągle cośtrzyma na wysokości góry touchpada i nie mam zielonego pojęcia co.... wedlug manuala, powinno się ściągnąć bez żadnych problemów.

----------

## Poe

dobra, uporałęm się z top coverem, problemem byly dwie idiotyczne śrubki, których nie zaznaczyli w manualu, ale nie ma to jak czat z obsługą hp usa, miła, szybka, wysłali linka do filmu jak rozkręcić wszystko po kolei (moze komus sięprzyda - http://vsslfpro.zcce.compaq.com/plmcontent/NACSC/SML/results.htm?SID=3369402&MEID=59BC9853-13E9-4704-812F-406D6E398BB4 )

a teraz mam pytanie. czy poza cpu, mogę założyc pastę na gpu i mostek? sprawa wygląda u mnie tak

http://yfrog.com/4zmoboj

http://yfrog.com/67fanlj

jak widać tylko cpu ma zaaplikowanąjakąś pastę. na mostku jest cośw rodzaju takiej piankowej maty-naklejki, którą można ściągnąć. możę zamiast tego dać pastę? no i gpu, które tylko ma dookoła czarną folię, pewnie izolacyjną środek jest czysty, bez żadnego wspomagania pastowego. nie wiem czy dawać choć trochę, czy nie ma sensu, ba, czy może zaszkodzić wręcz..

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie tyle mozesz, co MUSISZ zaaplikowac na wszystkie 3 rdzenie (jak widzisz, zaden nie posiada IHS), dokladnie wyczysc z radiatora ta paste/mate/whatever  daj AC5. U mnie chipset i procesor sa obok siebie i chlodzone sa jednym radiatorem.

----------

## Poe

Ok. Wyczyscilem zmywaczem bezacetonowym, ale nie barzo wiem co zrobić z ta dziwna mata. Wywalić ja czy zostawić ina nią aplikowac co wydaje mi się trochę dziwne.

Mam ma myśli ten niebieski kwadracik na coolerze

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie mam pojecia, zapytaj support USA, to bardziej wyglada na izolator niz cos co ma temperature przenosic.

----------

## Poe

niestety nikt z hp nie jest w stanie mi pomoc, odsyłają mnie, zebym poszedł do najbliższego serwisu. mi to też bardziej wygląda na izolator, a tak sie zastanawiam, ze nawet gdyby to byla mata jakas termoprzewodząca to zakładając pastę i tak chyba nie ma to jakiegos większego wpływu na to, chyba lepiej będzie zostawić to coś i zaaplikować pastę i na to i na mostek.

----------

## SlashBeast

nie wiem dlaczego, jake jak patrzylem na to pierwszy raz to zobaczylem wielka bryle zamiast tego plasterka. To jest plaster termoprzewodzoacy, albo go zostaw i nie dawaj AC, albo go zdejmij i daj na to AC. Na 100% chipset nie moze byc izolowany od radiatora, spalil by sie.

----------

## Poe

ok, ściągnąłem to coś, zaaplikowałem ac 5 na cpu, gpu i chipset i oczywiscie na odpowiednie miejsca w coolerze, laptop jakims cudem skręcony (choć w jedno miejsce wkręcilem za długą śrubę i mi się dziurka pod baterią wywiercila  :Wink:  ). na razie wszystko działa, zobaczymy jak będzie z czasem i z temperaturami. dzięki bardzo za pomoc.

----------

## Belliash

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ok, ściągnąłem to coś, zaaplikowałem ac 5 na cpu, gpu i chipset i oczywiscie na odpowiednie miejsca w coolerze, laptop jakims cudem skręcony (choć w jedno miejsce wkręcilem za długą śrubę i mi się dziurka pod baterią wywiercila  ). na razie wszystko działa, zobaczymy jak będzie z czasem i z temperaturami. dzięki bardzo za pomoc.

 

chcesz przeczyscic jeszcze mojego?  :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   ok, ściągnąłem to coś, zaaplikowałem ac 5 na cpu, gpu i chipset i oczywiscie na odpowiednie miejsca w coolerze, laptop jakims cudem skręcony (choć w jedno miejsce wkręcilem za długą śrubę i mi się dziurka pod baterią wywiercila  ). na razie wszystko działa, zobaczymy jak będzie z czasem i z temperaturami. dzięki bardzo za pomoc. 
> 
> chcesz przeczyscic jeszcze mojego? 

 

a za ile? :]

----------

## Belliash

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*    *Poe wrote:*   ok, ściągnąłem to coś, zaaplikowałem ac 5 na cpu, gpu i chipset i oczywiscie na odpowiednie miejsca w coolerze, laptop jakims cudem skręcony (choć w jedno miejsce wkręcilem za długą śrubę i mi się dziurka pod baterią wywiercila  ). na razie wszystko działa, zobaczymy jak będzie z czasem i z temperaturami. dzięki bardzo za pomoc. 
> 
> chcesz przeczyscic jeszcze mojego?  
> 
> a za ile? :]

 

a juz mysalem ze zrobisz to w ramach praktyki, w celu osiagniecia lepszej wprawy albo z tytulu wolontariatu  :Razz: 

BTW: Tez HP Compaq  :Razz:  heheh A pzy wymianie dysku juz zdarzyl mnie wkurzyc ;] Nie wiem jak u Ciebie ale u mnie dysk jest przykrecany na 4 srubki do takiego pudelka, ktore dalej do obudowy.... A te srubki.... 3 odkrecilem, a ostatnia musialem rozwiercac by stary dysk wyciagnac ;/ Doslownie moglem w nich rzezbic srubokretem... A najlepszy motyw taki ze w tejostatniej srubce - myslalem ze sie odkreca ale nie spojrzalem i z krzyzyka zrobilm kolko  :Razz:  taka mieciutka byla.... A teraz uwaga... Wzialem wiertarke i spsulem wiertlo do metalu  :Razz:  Nie, nie zamalo sie... wyszczerbilo chamsko i nie chcialo brac... 2 wiertla tak zniszczylem  :Razz:  Nie mam zielonego pojecia skad HP bierze te sruby ;/ Smiem jednak twierdzic ze wiekzosc z nich jest jednokrotnego uzytku ;]

----------

## Poe

w moim poprzednim hpku miałem bardzo miękkie śruby, że zjechałem krzyżyk w jednej śrubie. w tym już wszystko w porządku, żadna śruba nie uległa samozniszczeniu, śrubokręt również, nie wspominając o żadnym cięższym sprzęcie, którego nie trzeba było używać. 

dysk u mnie bardzo wygodnie się wyciąga. wykręcasz 2 śrubki pod lapkiem, otwierasz plastikową płytkę i ciągniesz za taki paseczek przy dysku, twardziel ładnie Ci wychodzi. w ogóle HP ma u mnie dużego plusa za łatwość rozkręcenia sprzętu oraz świetną dokumentację i pomoc techniczną. nigdy nie zwracałem na to uwagi, a teraz przydało się. 

a po założeniu pasty, jak laptop po prostu działa na 1ghz, odpalone kadu, ffx 3.5 i utorrent, temperatura w przedziale 25-32. jeszcze nie sprawdzałem jak tam stres. a ta cisza, jak cooler niemalże w ogóle się nie uruchamia...

----------

## Belliash

tak... odkrecasz 2 srubki, zdejmujesz covera, odkrecasz 1 srube ze sprezyna trzymajaca dysk, ciagniesz za taki paseczek i wyciagasz dysk w takiej obudowie z miekkiej blachy.. dysk jest do tej obudowy przykrecony na 4 srubki  :Wink:  3 odkrecilem, ostatnia szlag trafil  :Razz: 

zreszta, ... posiadam HP Compaq nx7300  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

właściwie jaka jest teraz różnica między HP a HP Compq?

----------

## Belliash

nie ma juz chyba HP Compaq...

----------

## SlashBeast

Oczywiscie, ze sa. HP Compaq ma sie do HP jak HP Pavilion do HP... to jest po prostu marka. nowe HP Compaq Presario maja design w stylu Pavilionow.

----------

## Poe

i wszystko jasne. po prostu pamiętalem jak compaq był jeszcze oddzielną firmą, potem HP go przejęło i myślałem, że HP C jest dedykowane dla innego targetu niż HP.

----------

## SlashBeast

Czeka mnie ogarniecie jednego paviliona dv6xxx (czy jakos tak), mozesz mi dac jakies wskazowki co moze mnie zaskoczyc w srodku? Czy na szybko dam rade wyciagnac radiator i wyczyscic go z syfu?

----------

## Poe

hm, jezeli będzie to podobny do mojego, to raczej nic, aczkowliek rozkręcanie śrubka po śrubce, częśc po części, łącznie z monitorem. ale powinieneś sobie bez problemu poradzić, aczkolwiek polecam jedną rzecz, jeżeli to lapek podobny do mojego w budowie. nad klawiaturą masz plastikowy panel, gdzie masz power buttona i knefle multimedialne. jak to podniesiesz, będziesz miał jeden kabel i dwie tasiemki. kabel odepnij, tasiemek stamtąd nie wypinaj, tylko bez całkowitego zdejmowania panela wymontuj klawiaturę i te tasiemki wypnij z mobo. bo potem przy montażu nie podepniesz tych gamoni, jak chcą w instrukcji (czyli do mobo, a potem doczepiać je na samym końcu do panela bez wkładania i przykręcania klawiatury całkiem). męczyłem się z tym chyba z pół godziny (bo jeszcze wyłamał mi się jeden zabek z zabezpieczenia tasiemki, taka 'ramka', która potem pomaga teoretycznie wcisnąć ją z powrotem), nim wpadłem, zeby wyciągnąć trochę klawiaturę i najpierw podpiąć taśmy do panela, a potem do mobo. jak będzie potrzeba, spróbuję to bardziej obrazowo opisać  :Wink:  to w sumie jedyny problem, który miałem. reszta jest bardzo prosta i przyjemna.

----------

